# Fishing mgazines



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2007)

Whats every ones favorite fishing magazine?

I ask this because JustFishN got me an issue of In-Fisherman. I would like to see what other magazines are out and what everyones opinion is.



fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a long time subscriber to the NJ Angler. It is a really fine publication that covers the area from the Raritain Bay to the Delware Bay. i do much of my fishing in those waters so it is perfect for me.

They also have a great television show that is available online.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2007)

I currently have subscriptions to...
Bassin
Bass West 
Field & Stream
Bassmaster
Bass & Walleye Boats
Outdoor Life

I had In-Fisherman but I was not a big fan because it seemed to me they were just one big advertisement for Rapala mainly and some other brands. Plus they sent me crap all the time like videos that I had to send back or I would get charged 20 bucks for a 40 min VHS from the early 90s. 

Field & Stream and Bassmaster are my favorite they usually have good info and articles.

Bass and walleye boats is good if you like expensive high performance bass boats, Not what I expected but sometimes they have articles that are interesting. 

Outdoor life is pretty much Field & Stream rearranged. They must be owned by the same company because I see allot of the same articles in both.

Bassin and Bass West are decent too. They have allot of stuff that pertains to the western part of the country fishing techniques.

When I am not fishing I like to read about fishing


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Apr 18, 2007)

I take "Bassin" and "Bassmaster" both have good articles and info.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 18, 2007)

Bassin and Bassmaster, but not gonna renew either one.

Bassin is just too thin, I can read it cover to cover on 'the throne' 

Bassmaster, well, I might reconsider, but a lot fo the articles seem to be recycled


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Bassin is just too thin, I can read it cover to cover on 'the throne'



You too! LMFAO!


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 18, 2007)

We should send them an email, tell them exactly why we're not gonna re-up, meybe they'll add some TP as an insert or something instead of a subscription card


----------



## Mattman (Apr 18, 2007)

In-Fisherman


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 18, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> We should send them an email, tell them exactly why we're not gonna re-up, meybe they'll add some TP as an insert or something instead of a subscription card





that cracked me up!


----------

